# Cube AMS pro - Sattelstütze rutscht



## fl0wrider (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo, die Sattelstütze bei meinem Cube AMS pro rutscht während der Fahrt immer wieder einige Millimeter in den Rahmen. Bislang hatte ich immer Fett an den Sattelstüzen und damit keine Probleme nur beim Cube geht es nicht. Also habe nun die Montagepaste von Dynamic genommen und damit ging es. 

Das Problem hierbei ist, das sie nicht Wasserfest ist und mir daher beim letzen Regen Wasser in den Rahmen gelaufen ist 

Es ist die original Sattelstütze von FSA und ein Scape Schnellspanner. Nichts verändert. Mit Klamotten und Rucksack dürfte ich so etwa um die 85-90kg wiege. 20Zoll Rahmen.

Mit Sorge habe ich zudem festgestellt, das die Stütze im Rahmen bei offenem Schnellspanner Spiel hat!? Und zwar kann die Stütze leicht nach Vorne-Hinten bewegen. Geht mein Rahmen langsam aber sicher kaputt?

(Bei meinem alten Stahlrohrrahmen sitzt die Sattelstütze wie eine Bombe im Rahmen und hat null Spiel)

Fahre nur moderaten XC im Süden Münchens ohne Jumps und dergleichen.

was meint Ihr dazu? Hat Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt?

stussy


----------



## zippolino (23. Juli 2009)

kannst du den schnellspanner nicht fester zumachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (23. Juli 2009)

Hast du vielleicht ein 31,4 Stütze und sollte aber ein 31,6 drin stecken. Kann schon mal vorkommen.


----------



## fl0wrider (23. Juli 2009)

hmmm, kann und sollte aber höre ich immer bei der Arbeit  werde wohl doch mal beim Laden vorbeifahren müssen. Wenn es so wäre, ist der Rahmen bestimmt schon ausgenudelt


----------



## fl0wrider (23. Juli 2009)

noch fester will den Spanner nicht zumachen. Dann knackt es bestimmt. Das Spiel der Stütze gibt mir zu denken


----------



## norman68 (23. Juli 2009)

Wie schon geschrieben hat es das AMS hat mit 31,4 und 31,6 als Sattelstüzenmaß gegeben. Schau doch einfach mal was bei dir verbaut ist. Das solltest ja wohl auch ohne Shop hinbekommen. Wenn 31,4 drin stecken sollte lass dir vom Shop die 31,6 geben mit der sollte dein Problem behoben sein.


----------



## fl0wrider (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo, so habe wieder die Shimano-Montagepaste entfernt und nach dem Durchmesser geschaut 31.6mm steht auf der Stütze. Ich habe es auch noch mal mit der Schieblehre gemessen. Demnach sollte es passen. Rutscht aber dennoch. Nun erstmal wieder die andere Paste drauf


----------



## MaM1800 (24. Juli 2009)

Ist es zufällig so eine Sattelstütze mit einer Verklebung?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEll3GaXR4k"]YouTube - SattelstÃ¼tze?[/ame]

Das video ist von mir
Ich hatte das gleiche Prob.

Hier an der Roten stelle ist es geklebt und es rutscht




Nach ner zeit kannst du das obere Stück herausnehmen und es noch mal neu festkleben


----------



## S.D. (26. Juli 2009)

Das Problem mit rutschenden Sattelstützen hatte ich bisher an 3 Bikes. Liegt wohl daran, daß die Sitzrohre teilweise zu stark ausgerieben wurden und somit die Stützen zuviel Spiel hatten.
Mein jetziges Bike ist das erste, bei dem die Stütze nicht mehr rutscht.

Gruß


----------



## fl0wrider (17. August 2009)

Habe mir inzwischen das Loctite Aluminium Anti-Seize 8060 gekauft, noch ein Montage Gedöhns. Hilft auch nichts  am besten war bislang die Montagepaste von Dynamic. Allerdings muss man ständig nachschmieren und wasserfest ist sie auch nicht. Bei Regen läuft Wasser in den Rahmen. Zudem knackt es ständig wenn ich diese Paste drauf habe.

Meine Stütze ist definitiv 31.6mm ( FSA - SL-250 oder 280) Nun habe ich dennoch die Stütze unter verdacht. Das Aluminium ist sehr glatt, viel glatter als zb eine von Ritechy, die ein raues Rohr hat. Oder aber das Sattelrohr vom Rahmen ist schon ausgenudelt, dann hätte ich wohl die A....karte gezogen.

Was haltet ihr von dünnen Blechstreifen im Rohr? Bauschaum wurde mir auch schon vorgeschlagen


----------



## ralf68 (18. August 2009)

So ein dünner Blechstreifen könnte helfen. 
Da du 'moderaten XC im Süden Münchens ohne Jumps und dergleichen' fährst, wirst du wohl auch nicht ständig die Sattelposition verändern wollen. Dies stelle ich mir mit Blechstreifen nervig vor.
Von Bauschaum würde ich die Finger lassen.

Aber dennoch stellt sich für mich die Frage warum die Sattelstange rutscht, wenn doch die Durchmesser zueinander passen. 
Solltest du es vielleicht doch mit festerem Anziehen des Schnellpanners versuchen????

'Sattelrohr ausgenudelt' glaube ich auch nicht. Es sei denn die Sattelstange wäre zu kurz und unzureichend im Sattelrohr versenkt. Oder auch ständiges Sattel hoch, Sattel runter in Kombination mit Dreck an der Sattelstange hätte heftig Material weggeschmiergelt.

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl0wrider (18. August 2009)

hi, ich stelle verstelle die Sattelstütze nur sehr selten in der Höhe. Habe mir gestern noch nach der Arbeit ein paar Schnellspanner angesehen und es dann doch wieder sein lassen. Auf der Schraub steht max. 5Nm. Inzwischen dürften es wohl ~10 sein. Ich habe zwar einen Drehmomentschlüssel doch es gibt keine Chance ihn bei dem Rädchen anzusetzen. Also nur eine Vermutung. Abgeschmirgelt ist da noch nichts. Die Stütze kommt mir nur sehr Glatt vor aufgrund der leicht geriffelten Oberfläche. Vielleicht ist die Kombination falsch.

Aha, ein Kollege hat hier sein Cube AMS 2008 stehen. Er hat eine Eston Stattelstütze. Wenn ich bei seinem Rad den Schnellspanner öffne bleibt die Stattelstütze stehen, meine rutscht immer rein  auch wackelt sie bei geöffnetem Spanner nicht so hin und her. Also entweder ist meine Stütze misst obwohl 31.6mm oder das Sattelrohr ist ungenau. Meine Stütze ist übrigens 350mm.


----------



## fl0wrider (18. August 2009)

interessant, das habe ich eben hier im Biketest entdeckt.


Ritchey Seatpost 'Comp': Billig allein reicht nicht:

Contra:
zwar hatte ich mit der Sattelklemmschraube keine nennenswerten Probleme (bin aber auch kein Jumper). Mich nervte aber ungemein, dass die Stütze nicht 100%maßhaltig war. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner nicht bis an den Anschlag zukrallte, rutschte sie im Fahrbetrieb immer mal wieder ein bisschen nach unten.
Mit der Nachfolgerin, einer Ritchey Pro, habe ich das Problem nicht, daher liegt es nicht an Klemme oder Sattelrohr. 

kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor gelle. Die FSA ist auch eine der günstigen.


----------



## oneoone (18. August 2009)

Hast du einfach mal eine andere Stütze ausprobiert ?? Also das hätte ich nun als erstes gemacht!!! einfach n 31,6 gekauft und getestet .. dann weißt du woran es liegt.


----------



## fl0wrider (18. August 2009)

ha "einfach" 30-80 damit es dann daran wieder nicht liegt 

morgen werde ich aber meine FSA in einem anderen Cube testen. Ich hoffe sie rutscht durch  das wäre die einfachste Erklärung und das Thema ist gegessen 

wenn icih mich so umschaue taucht das Problem häufiger auf als man denkt, egal welche Preisklasse.


----------



## j.wayne (18. August 2009)

Mir is bis letzte Woche die Stütze auch durchgerutscht. Hab die Easton EA30 drin und jetzt nen neuen Spanner. Seit einer Woche rutscht nix mehr.


----------



## fl0wrider (18. August 2009)

YES  das freut mich für dich! denn das Thema ist super nervig. Welchen Spanner hast du nun? die gibt es leider wie Sand am mehr

du gibst mir Hoffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (18. August 2009)

Gute Frage, war nur der Hebel den ich getauscht hab. Da steht ein E drauf und war aus der Wühlkiste bei meinem Händler. Beim alten hat die Messingscheibe gefehlt, deswegen soll die Stütze wohl auch durchgerutscht sein. Der neue Hebel hat da jetzt nen Gummi und den hab ich auch gut gefettet, also nur den Gummi. Die Stütze selber hab ich nicht gefettet, ich find das bringt nix. 
Das mit der fehlenden Messingplatte hab ich schon öfter gesehn und bei jedem wo die gefehlt hat ging die Stütze auch runter.


----------



## mw01 (18. August 2009)

Grüß dich!

Vielleicht mal die Syntace Frictionpaste verwenden. 
Man muss nur sehr sehr wenig auftragen.
Hab das bei meinem Schraubgriffen mit Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker 
verwendet und hält wie S**.


----------



## fl0wrider (18. August 2009)

hmm, ist die so ähnlich wie die Dynamic Montagepaste? die muss man ständig neu auftragen und es knackt ständig beim Fahren. Werde morgen mal meine Sattelstütze an dem Bike vom Kollegen testen. Wenn sie hält .... bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als wieder diese Montagepaste zu nehmen. Inzwischen hätte ich mir aber fürs Geld was ich für Pasten ausgegeben habe auch eine neue Stütze kaufen können


----------



## oneoone (18. August 2009)

stussy schrieb:


> ha "einfach" 30-80 damit es dann daran wieder nicht liegt
> 
> morgen werde ich aber meine FSA in einem anderen Cube testen. Ich hoffe sie rutscht durch  das wäre die einfachste Erklärung und das Thema ist gegessen
> 
> wenn icih mich so umschaue taucht das Problem häufiger auf als man denkt, egal welche Preisklasse.



und beim Händler deines Vertrauens kann man sowas nicht testen ??


----------



## fl0wrider (18. August 2009)

schon, aber die machen hier in München um 19.00 zu  nach der Arbeit schaffe ich es daher nicht. Also bleibt nur der Samstag und da haben wir die letzte Zeit immer Touren gemacht. Am Wochenende muss man dann zudem Schlange-stehen beim Bikeladen.


----------



## fl0wrider (18. August 2009)

j.wayne schrieb:


> ... Beim alten hat die Messingscheibe gefehlt, deswegen soll die Stütze wohl auch durchgerutscht sein. Der neue Hebel hat da jetzt nen Gummi ...



wie ein Gummi? wie kannst du dann damit Druck aufbauen? Messing oder ein anderes Metall ist doch besser als Kunststoff oder Gummi. Bist du dir da sicher? Wenn du den Hebel umlegst baut sich Druck auf und eine Gummipufferung gibt langsam aber sicher nach. hmmm


----------



## j.wayne (18. August 2009)

Fühlt sich schon wie Gummi an( hab grad nochma geschaut). Kann mir Vorstellen das der Gummi ne gewissen Vorspannung aufbaut und dadurch besser klemmt. keine Ahnung obs so ist, aber bei mir hälts nun.


----------



## fatz (19. August 2009)

@stussy: nimm doch einfach mal eine gute schieblehre und miss die stuetze nach. was draufsteht ist das 
eine, wie dick sie wirklich ist das andere....


----------



## fl0wrider (19. August 2009)

Servus, ich war vorhin noch beim Fahrradladen. Noch knapp nach der Arbeit geschafft. Die ganzen Monatepasten, die ich inzwischen gekauft hatte würden nichts bringen meinte der Verkäufer. Ja, kann ich bestätigen. 
Er meinte vielleicht würde eine Salsa Sattelklemme helfen weil sie eben doch mehr Spannung aufbauen kann.

Arrrgg, diese Kleinigkeit kostete mal eben 25. Will nun auch nicht weiter drüber nachdenken was dieses Problem schon gekostet hat. Die Sattelstütze hatte er auch noch mal nachgemessen, 31.6mm. Also alles OK. Eine neue Stütze würde daher nichts bringen so seine Aussage.

Bin dann noch eine Stunde mit dem Bike gefahren und musste sie noch etwas mehr anziehen. Nun scheint es zu halten. An etwas anderes will auch nicht mehr denken.

Danke für eure Tipps!!

Stussy


----------



## j.wayne (19. August 2009)

Ansonsten würd vielleicht noch Aluschweissen helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl0wrider (19. August 2009)

oder den Rahmen mit Zement auffüllen  Dann kann auch nichts mehr rutschen.


----------



## fatz (20. August 2009)

stussy schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze hatte er auch noch mal nachgemessen, 31.6mm. Also alles OK. Eine neue Stütze würde daher nichts bringen so seine Aussage.


wohl nicht, nur ein neuer rahmen. wenn das rohr mal zu gross ist kann man da nimmer 
viel machen. 31.8mm stuetzen gibt's glaub ich keine. wenn's weiter rutscht wuerd ich
da mal wegen fabrikationsfehler auf den busch klopfen.
was du noch machen kannst ist ein 0.1mm blech quasi als reduzierung nehmen. geht
aber nur, wenn du den sattel nicht staendig verstellst, da es beim absenken gern mit
reinrutscht. hab ich bei meiner stadtgurke gemacht, da ich mir eine zu kleine stuetze
gekauft hab. aber da bleibt der sattel auch immer oben.


----------

